# My Fursona, Tier the Black Cat [Please Read] :3



## Oracle (Apr 10, 2011)

*-needs delete-*

no


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 10, 2011)

> _I was also wondering if someone could draw me? <3_



You will have better luck asking in The Art Exchange for people to draw your fursona then here.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 10, 2011)

Needs more fleshing out. I'm getting a really one-dimensional view here.

Also, she sounds bipolar. You should get that checked out.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> Needs more fleshing out. I'm getting a really one-dimensional view here.
> 
> Also, she sounds bipolar. You should get that checked out.


 I have cyclothymia which is in the bipolar spectrum, so it kind of should. :/
As for 'fleshing out', what do you mean?


----------



## Tun (Apr 12, 2011)

Tier-chan said:


> As for 'fleshing out', what do you mean?


 
Well, you did a semi good job at adding details, but you might want to add more about your character's personality / history. You're using stuff like "kind". Try to explain what makes her kind, stuff like that.

But it doesn't need to be fleshed out any more, it's just if you are into that kind of stuff. Some people don't come up with anything but appearance and personality, others write pages about the scar over their character's eye.


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey, we have the same birthday! ^_^


----------



## Oracle (Apr 12, 2011)

Tun said:


> Well, you did a semi good job at adding details, but you might want to add more about your character's personality / history. You're using stuff like "kind". Try to explain what makes her kind, stuff like that.
> 
> But it doesn't need to be fleshed out any more, it's just if you are into that kind of stuff. Some people don't come up with anything but appearance and personality, others write pages about the scar over their character's eye.


Alright, no worries.



DreamingRoses said:


> Hey, we have the same birthday! ^_^


Cool! n_n Birthday twins~


----------



## Tun (Apr 14, 2011)

The new additions are great.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 14, 2011)

What is her darkened past?  How is she tormented and heartbroken?  How do these things affect her and make life challenging?  Aside from you saying so, she has every appearance of just being a normal schoolgirl with a perfect boyfriend and cat powers.  Rather than making her a sympathetic character, it just comes across as emo and very Sue-like.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 14, 2011)

Why do people give their fursonas a back story, in the first place?
Isn't the character supposed to be you?

"Darkened past" is extremely vague, and the legitimacy of that claim can differ, depending on the viewpoint.
Was she beaten half to death by her parents?
Was she raped a lot?
Was she forced into a life of prostitution to fund her crack habit?

Also, like Lobar said, it comes of as extremely "generic Mary-Sue with a ZOMGZ TRAGUC PAZT!1!!"


----------



## Lobar (Apr 14, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Why do people give their fursonas a back story, in the first place?
> Isn't the character supposed to be you?



Not for everyone.  For some, it tends to be more of an escapist fantasy character than just "me, if anthros".  And that's fine.  I even expect characters of that type to be a bit Sue-ish, because who fantasizes about being a regular schmoe or having serious weaknesses?  I'd just like to see that part fleshed out or revised because it doesn't fit with the character at all right now.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 14, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Not for everyone.  For some, it tends to be more of an escapist fantasy character than just "me, if anthros".  And that's fine.  I even expect characters of that type to be a bit Sue-ish, because who fantasizes about being a regular schmoe or having serious weaknesses?  I'd just like to see that part fleshed out or revised because it doesn't fit with the character at all right now.


 Yeah.

I dunno. Escapism in general just strikes me as confusing, because I feel having an unsatisfactory life is better confronted in the effort of change, instead of ignored in some fantasy land.
But coping mechanisms, and all that.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 14, 2011)

I have basically made it me but anthro, but basically adding it into my life. I suppose I can clarify more though.


----------



## Deathlightdb (Apr 14, 2011)

To Tier:  I came over here from your request thread, and I don't understand how your character is supposed to look.  Your title states that she is a black cat, but then your description says that her ears and tail are black.  If only the ears and tail are black, then what color is the rest of her coat?  Please elaborate.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 14, 2011)

Deathlightdb said:


> To Tier: I came over here from your request thread, and I don't understand how your character is supposed to look. Your title states that she is a black cat, but then your description says that her ears and tail are black. If only the ears and tail are black, then what color is the rest of her coat? Please elaborate.


It's ginger. I don't know why I ever made the title 'black cat' -____- Sorry about that!


----------



## Deathlightdb (Apr 17, 2011)

Tier-chan said:


> It's ginger. I don't know why I ever made the title 'black cat' -____- Sorry about that!


 Maybe you meant to write "Black and Ginger".


----------



## Oracle (Apr 17, 2011)

Deathlightdb said:


> Maybe you meant to write "Black and Ginger".



Yeah, maybe haha.
I could have been just thinking about how my clip on ears and tail are black.


----------



## anniekitty (Apr 17, 2011)

So her coat is red... 
How long is her hair and what style is it? Also red?


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 17, 2011)

I thought that Tiers don exits.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 18, 2011)

anniekitty said:


> So her coat is red...
> How long is her hair and what style is it? Also red?





Tier-chan said:


> Judging my my rl hair, long layers just above the nipple-ish area xD, and short ones a bit below the chin. If that's fine.


^from my other thread.
But yes, she has a ginger coat and hair, not red, but ginger, sort of like.. Ah, here. http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff225/fluttergirlmagic/008.jpg That's a big, close picture, back away a bit :3
You can make it seem a bit brighter orange than that if it looks more 'furry-like'
The short layers seem to curl toward my chin a little, and the long layers are just straight.
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...36959941948_1177087582_31521337_1963549_n.jpg
Yes I'm using real life pictures as ref because my fursona is basically me but anthro.
And if you can make the black kind of blend into the ginger rather than contrasting that would be great :3



Billythe44th said:


> I thought that Tiers don exits.


Um, what?


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 21, 2011)

Tier-chan said:


> Um, what?


 
http://super-smash-bros.wikia.com/wiki/Tires_don_exits

It's a memetic thing, I can't help myself. Does Tier mean something in another language, or is it a name that "sounds cool"?


----------



## Oracle (Apr 22, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> http://super-smash-bros.wikia.com/wiki/Tires_don_exits
> 
> It's a memetic thing, I can't help myself. Does Tier mean something in another language, or is it a name that "sounds cool"?


It's German for Animal.


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 24, 2011)

That is actually clever and well-thought-out. Better than giving your character a plain Anglo-Saxon name, like Steve. Or Billy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting persona. Kudos to your creativity.






Vaelarsa said:


> Why do people give their fursonas a back story, in the first place?
> Isn't the character supposed to be you?
> 
> "Darkened past" is extremely vague, and the legitimacy of that claim can differ, depending on the viewpoint.
> ...


 lol. Sometimes its about weaving characters but not delving into writing real stories. Almost lazy short stories. Its entertaining for some.

Others do it to escape of course.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 25, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Sounds like an interesting persona. Kudos to your creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yup, I'm a good writer and love writing. I had no problem with adjusting my History etc so it was more detailed and a bit more interesting;
I just needed the input that people were interested in some insight.
I didn't want to end up with a lot and then get people saying 'tl;dr'.

It's not laziness here, just no knowledge of the expected detail and length.

Thank you for enjoying it though. n__n
I think I might start doing writing on here for people..


----------



## Lobar (Apr 25, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Sounds like an interesting persona. Kudos to your creativity.


 
Quit flirting with 14-year-olds, srsly. :<


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2011)

So I ran your character through a Mary Sue test and you came up as a 68.

Quoting the site:


> 50+
> Kill it dead.



There's no cure.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> So I ran your character through a Mary Sue test and you came up as a 68.


I have no idea how you tested it as you haven't seen me roleplay, but running it through part 4 and 5.
I got a score of either four or one (unsure on an answer).

Seeing as you can only get a highest score of 8 from part 4 downwards (the link you provided)
I have good reason to believe you're just being a troll.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2011)

Tier-chan said:


> I have no idea how you tested it as you haven't seen me roleplay, but running it through part 4 and 5.
> I got a score of either four or one (unsure on an answer).
> 
> Seeing as you can only get a highest score of 8 from part 4 downwards (the link you provided)
> I have good reason to believe you're just being a troll.


 You didn't fill out the first part for "all characters" and forgot to click "gets defensive when your character is critiqued".


----------



## Oracle (Apr 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> You didn't fill out the first part for "all characters" and forgot to click "gets defensive when your character is critiqued".


I realised, sorry.
Still. I got 36.
:/


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2011)

Alright, I want to let you in on something.

Your thread is tilted "please read". It's on a public forum. Don't be upset when people read it and post critique. If all you're looking for is people to tell you how awesome you are, go to SoFurry. I only post here if I'm looking for ideas, suggestions, or critique. If you can't handle that, then this may not be the place for you.

Or you know, you could take some of the advice. Either way. When I was 14, my characters looked a lot like this. It's nothing new. If you learn to accept the critique and apply it, rather than believing only the positive reviews are true, you'll improve in both character designs and story concepts - both very important things for writers, which you claim to be.

If it's "just for fun and totally not serious gawd" then there's really no point in posting it unless you're fishing for RP friends or something.

Hopefully the advice gets through. I'm not "trolling" you, and neither is anyone else. Critique and advice are meant to help you improve, though you probably can't see it. You may feel like people are insulting you. That means you're way too attached to your character. Don't get so defensive. Think over it. It'll help it the end, trust me.

/text


----------



## Oracle (Apr 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> Alright, I want to let you in on something.
> 
> Your thread is tilted "please read". It's on a public forum. Don't be upset when people read it and post critique. If all you're looking for is people to tell you how awesome you are, go to SoFurry. I only post here if I'm looking for ideas, suggestions, or critique. If you can't handle that, then this may not be the place for you.
> 
> ...



I actually understand that. Every time someone has told me what they believed needed fleshing out, I did.
I understand critique and that's why I asked people to read it. I wanted opinions so that I could improve it.

I only said that you were 'trolling' with that result because I missed out a section and thought you were giving me an impossible result, and I apologised for that.
Still, when I took it, answering honestly, I got half the score you did.

And telling me a number doesn't directly help at all to let me know what needs to be changed.

I may be 14 but I've been on forums and chats where I had to have a character like this since I was about 11.
I don't need to be treated like 'OMGZ A NEWBIE CHILD'.

The only critique I have rejected are ones that don't directly specify WHAT is wrong with it.
I'm sorry if it seems like I'm just rejecting every critique, because I'm not. I just want a more clarified view of _why _it's not perfect rather then just being told '_it's not perfect.'_


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2011)

Alright then. So If I do a step-by-step critique (which I will do later because I am hungry now) then we'll see. I guess I simply assumed you'd see the obvious flaws.

Will do this later ughu


----------



## Oracle (Apr 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> Alright then. So If I do a step-by-step critique (which I will do later because I am hungry now) then we'll see. I guess I simply assumed you'd see the obvious flaws.
> 
> Will do this later ughu


Thank you, then.

If I knew the flaws that I could change, I would have been working on them, would I not..?
I'm quite used to people that _don't _write as well as me just saying 'Oh I love it it's amazing' about my work, so no, I don't know where my flaws are.
I apologise if I sound showing off and ignoring help because of it.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: My Fursona, Tier the Cat [Please Read] :3*

Alright, I have food so I can do this now.



Tier-chan said:


> Name: Tier


Any middle or last name? Also might be useful to put the meaning even though you mentioned it later.


> Age: 14


Seems kinda conflicting considering her history. Usually when a 14 year old runs away they're either returned to their parents or placed in foster care, but I'm being nitpicky. 


> Sex: Female


I am really glad you did not answer "yes please!" like a lot of people >_>


> Species: Cat


Might want to specify what type of cat (Calico, tabby, etc) and whether she's anthro/feral/nekomimi ("cat ears", a catgirl basically).



> Appearance:
> - Hair and fur: Black ears and tail, ginger hair
> - Markings: No dominant ones
> - Eye color: Grey-blue


Just lacking detail. Is she tall? Skinny? Average? How long is her hair? Scars? For example you might say "a bit tall for her age, gangly, with acne, glasses and an overbite". Just an example, haha.


> - Other features: Always wears this necklace(even in full cat form):
> [/quote]
> Does the necklace serve a purpose (like protecting her from certain things)? Is it sentimental? Are there occasions she does take it off, like taking a shower? I have a character that usually wears a collar for instance and takes it off if he's going to get wet because he's afraid it might hurt the collar (it's a sentimental piece). Also, where'd she get it?
> [quote]Behavior and Personality:
> ...


----------



## Deo (Apr 26, 2011)

Tier-chan said:


> I have good reason to believe you're just being a troll.


 If by "good reason" you mean you feel emotionally hurt by honesty and have no reason, then yes.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 27, 2011)

Going to do a few clarifying notes here, along with editing my OP, thanks for this though.



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Any middle or last name? Also might be useful to put the meaning even though you mentioned it later.


It's sort of a 'furry/anthro' nickname, seeing as this is sort of 'me but more interesting and anthro'.
Rather not post my real full name on the internet. x3



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Seems kinda conflicting considering her history. Usually when a 14 year old runs away they're either returned to their parents or placed in foster care, but I'm being nitpicky.


 Oops! I never clarifed, _it was both her mother and her that got away._

[quote-Skift]Does the necklace serve a purpose (like protecting her from certain things)? Is it sentimental? Are there occasions she does take it off, like taking a shower? I have a character that usually wears a collar for instance and takes it off if he's going to get wet because he's afraid it might hurt the collar (it's a sentimental piece). Also, where'd she get it?[/quote]
It did say this in History but I can put it there too.



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Yet easily angered?





			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Is she only kind and compassionate towards her friends? Might need to be specified.





			
				Skift said:
			
		

> You mentioned she was bipolar or manic depressive before. Does she ever get very depressed when she should be happy or vice versa?





			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Anxiety issues? Would be interesting to provide some examples, like "has a phobia of being in crowded places" or "shies away when new people are nearby". adds more depth, I suppose.





			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Does she ever get mad at her friends, or are they exempt?


Basically she's shy for new people, scared they will hate her.
If they hate her, she probably won't protect them as fiercely as her friends.
Neutral; she would protect them but not for littler issues.
Her friends she would help in any way possible.
She gets angry at anyone that crosses the line, testing her patience..
And yes, her mood is often not matching with what it should be.



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> This made me cringe. A "dark past" tends to be used as a crutch for the character in the future. Not saying you can't have one, you just have to be careful about it.


Wasn't really planning on it, in this part of her life she's not worried about that part of her past because it's long gone..



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "deadbeat"? Just lazy?


Drugs.


			
				Skift said:
			
		

> What is her mom's ex doing anywhere near her if she lives with her mom and dad?


She lived with her mother and mother's boyfriend, who broke up.
Her mother then fled with her.


			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Also what do you mean by "scare"? Molestation? Rape? Threats of violence? Actual violence? It's really vague.


Violence and verbal agression..



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> This sounds like a setup for a "feel sorry for me" character, no offense. Do you mean this literally, or did she _think_ everyone hated her?


She was bullied, physically and verbally, and shunned by most people.
Wasn't aiming for that too much.. I was just trying to base it off me with truth.
Seeing as this is either my only, or main fursona. Will try and fix this.



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Just...poof? Out of nowhere? Again, it's very vague. Readers don't like it when SUDDENLY happens, unless it was set up or foreshadowed.





			
				Skift said:
			
		

> So wait, did this happen in a classroom or something? The timeline got confusing. How did she figure out how to go back into a human form? Was that a SUDDENLY as well?





			
				Skift said:
			
		

> In the classroom or what? Does she know German at all or was this some weird "tongues of fire" type thing? It seems like another SUDDENLY.





			
				Skift said:
			
		

> How did she figure it out? Hours of practice or another SUDDENLY?





			
				Skift said:
			
		

> How did they meet? Did they just SUDDENLY fall in love and then happily ever after?


Aw snap. I guess I need a lot more thinking and clarification here. Sorry.



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Why would someone who was bullied want to make anyone happy?


To not lose friends, gain friends, and make people like her.
Also has a sense of people's emotions where she feels how others do sometimes.. Should I make this a power or something? o__0



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Does anyone actually say this or does she just think of herself as "wild"?


Well when approached by 'wild' anthros (Wolves, wild animals etc) she dislikes being treated as a 'domesticated' animal rather than the same. Sort of like racism maybe? xD



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Some questions from my own curiosity though: is she a "trendsetter"? You know, do people copy her style? Also, does she wear shoes?


She's hated, so no.
And she's sort of a shapeshifter from ranges of human to full cat (Human, nekomimi, anthro, full cat) So she can only wear shoes in the first two, cause.. paws. ;P




			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Rammstein isn't my first thought as far as this character goes, but alright.


I got the name from Amour.. And well.. Just the _title _of Tier..



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> How does a cat use a computer? I just keep seeing HOW DID I GET HERE I AM NOT GOOD WITH THE INTERNETS x3
> But paws might be a little tough to use with a touchpad.


Hahah, basically, you're right.
But she was originally human, she understands knowledge of how a computer works.
She has thumbs in every form except full cat, anyhow.
And her paws in full cat are small enough to hit the keys and move the mouse..
Takes skill, but with a human IQ, possible.



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Er, cats are obligate carnivores. Meaning they only eat meat. They also can't taste anything sweet. Your character doesn't have to be the same as you. c:


Good point, will fix.



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> More details on the "mate", please?


I'd be happy to lecture you on my real life boyfriend.



			
				Skift said:
			
		

> Once I get more info on your character I might fart something up.


Awesome, thank you! c;





Deo said:


> If by "good reason" you mean you feel emotionally hurt by honesty and have no reason, then yes.


U MAD BRU?
No, as I've said, it was an honest mistake, no feelings were even hurt, just thought he was trying to make fun of me.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for the clarifications, I appreciate it. Gives more depth. c:


----------



## Oracle (Apr 28, 2011)

Edited my History a LOT after up an amazing way to solve my, as Skift calls it, 'SUDDENLY's.
Probably going to get several 'tl;dr's


----------



## Stealthy (Apr 28, 2011)

(It's funny. I'd totally forgotten about the necklace when I suggested the cursed necklace thing. o.o)

Anyway, this is cool. I need to post my own in this forum someday.


----------

